# I pitty the fool that pays more than 40 for a bike stand



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

Check out my new PVC bike stand: works great and holds up my 40lb bike with hardly no flex :thumbsup:

total cost: $32.50 and is fully adjustable 

Pics:

























































Man figuring this thing out was not easy, I had to look at each section that flexed then figure out what was causing it to flex and reinforce it. Setting up the cross beams in a X made it twice as sturdy also. I was just going to be damned if I was paying 200 for a bike stand. Hope you guys enjoy and sorry for the crappy pics I droped my camera and its been acting up.


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

haha not really but the top part comes off so its really easy to store in a small place.


----------



## Szymon (Mar 12, 2007)

Not bad, although I'd think of a different top clamp.

Paint it black!


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

Haha nice work. Definitely paint it black, and be careful not to stub your toe on that rusty pipe sticking out there.


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah I was going to cut that off tom its to loud to cut it now with everyone sleeping.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

I paid under $100 for my bike stand and it looks a helluva lot more stable/reliable than your ductape stand. Yet if it works for you it's good.

Surprised you get a place with hardwood floors when you could have plywood for much cheaper.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

fred3 said:


> ...Surprised you get a place with hardwood floors when you could have plywood for much cheaper.


Hahahaha, good one Fred. That cracked me up.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Ferry Tale said:


> Not bad, although I'd think of a different top clamp.
> 
> Paint it black!


Yes.

Black paint exudes quality kwality.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

How is it fully adjustable?

I appreciate your diligence, but that thing is fugly. You can get a good Park stand for less than $100 with a lot simpler adjustability, and other brands are even cheaper.

But if it works for your needs, that's all that matters. :thumbsup: I would be wary of that top clamp though. Oh, and careful not to scratch those floors!


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> Cool, does it fold up?


No, but disassembly is possible with all those hose clamps.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd pay $200 just to not have to build my stand.


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

If my wife saw that contraption in the _____room, 3 things would be out on the curb....the bike, the "stand" and me. On the other hand, what better way to enjoy a 6'er after the fam goes to bed?!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, $40 plus what, 3 hours measuring, cutting and the like? 

So, you have a $4k bike; your place looks nice. Let's assume you make $80k a year. 

That is approximately $40/hr. Let's just say that your time is worth only that ($40/hr, although my time outside of the office is worth more than my hourly rate) - you spent $120 in time building that PVC monstrosity. 

Total cost: $160. 

I am glad you are happy with it though!


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

clvlc4door said:


> Check out my new PVC bike stand: works great and holds up my 40lb bike with hardly no flex :thumbsup:
> 
> total cost: $32.50 and is fully adjustable
> 
> ...


But want about the hourly cost for your labor in designing/building it?


----------



## CanLon (Sep 9, 2008)

Nevermind the haters, I like it! Use the money saved to take the family out to dinner.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*funky*

Looks....

...interesting.

I pity the fool that spends $40 and 4 hours on that thing!

JK 

Also looks hard to rotate the clamp to position it to grab a seatpost / seat tube. The $170 I spent on a NICE Ultimate Bike Stand 9 years ago was one of the better investments I've ever made. Strong, stable, collapses to a very portable and small size, strong as an Ox, easy to service, holds all my bikes via different attachment points equally well - and solidly (will yours withstand the torque needed to fre a stiff BB cup/cartridge?).

Anyhow - A for effort C- for execution / aesthetics.



PS Why not use the $3.50 PVC cement to join the parts? It's a lot cheaper, and stronger - than hose clamps.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

clvlc4door said:


> Check out my new PVC bike stand: works great and holds up my 40lb bike with *hardly no flex* :thumbsup:
> 
> total cost: $32.50 and is fully adjustable


I would totally give you a hard time if I didn't have duct-tape holding the front of my car together.

+1 on the PVC cement. Those hose clamps are going to scratch your hardwood floor


----------



## Szymon (Mar 12, 2007)

glenzx said:


> PS Why not use the $3.50 PVC cement to join the parts? It's a lot cheaper, and stronger - than hose clamps.


Good idea, although cIvIc4door probably wants to be able to "fold" it. I'd cement the joints that don't need to be taken apart, and use hose clamps for rest.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've seen better executed homebrew stands on this board in the past. Why not buy a nice clamp and mount it to a workbench or something if you're out to save a few buxx? It may not be portable, but it's going to be far more solid.

As for me, I got a used Park stand from a garage sale about 8yrs ago. It's one of the less expensive models, so it doesn't collapse down a lot, but that thing has been well worth it.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

WHAT!!!!! No duct tape!!!!


----------



## Bends But Doesn't Break (Jun 23, 2008)

forkboy said:


> Those hose clamps are going to scratch your hardwood floor


Not that the OP would wrench in the dining room (then again...), but referring to the thread's title and then seeing the pics, I was thinking, "Yeah, and $1000 in hardwood floor repair, and then another $2500 when the bike gets dropped straight onto its frame from that utility clip."

Penny-wise, pound...


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm all for handmade ish but man I would not trust my bike on that!


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

lol wow welllll maybe I am just crazzy but I really enjoy building things, this seemed easy enough to tackle so I did and it works great. I'll agree the clamp is it only week point but I will work on that later I got to get the bike tuned b4 fall gets here. Oh and The stand is not going in the dining room thats just where I built it/tested it out at. Pipe cement broke under all the stress so the clamps was my second option, now I might do both just to make it that much stronger.


----------



## jsarose (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to see pictures of how well that spring clamp holds up when you have to do any "serious" wrenching on something! (ie: bottom bracket, pedal, etc.):eekster: 

Other than that, I admire your ingenuity! (coming from an Engineer!) 

-Josh


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*I could have saved $1830*

damn...I should've bought a Huffy & made a pvc bike stand :madman:
*cue's theme from Sanford & Son*


----------



## Gordothor (May 7, 2008)

*Looks good in white,*

the color matches your living room pillar. 
But for me, light maintenance like clean and chain lube is done outdoors on the carrier on the back of the auto. I don't do heavy-duty wrenching, but if I decide to become my own technician, then the proper right of passage is to purchase a proper stand. It's more than a tool, like, a bike is more than a vehicle.


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

Nice.

I would have thought Mt bikers would have more of an appreciation for ingenuity.

Another hour and ten bucks in parts and you could have a dual purpose right there.

;-)


----------



## jeryang (Aug 11, 2006)

Ingenious!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I will say that is one sweet-ass bike!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I like it,

You do need to put at least some duck (quack!) tape somewhere. No home built thing is complete without some duct tape. It's an unwritten rule or something.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Mine was even cheaper.

I just took a 2" car hitch receiver and screwed it down in my garage. Its a great holder for my bike rack and doubles as a work stand. Took no time to do.


----------



## MudInMyEars (Apr 4, 2005)

Now *that* is genius!


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

screw those guys, I like it



clvlc4door said:


> Check out my new PVC bike stand: works great and holds up my 40lb bike with hardly no flex :thumbsup:
> 
> total cost: $32.50 and is fully adjustable
> 
> ...


----------



## rustyenduro (Feb 13, 2008)

i like it. I was at home depot planning one out using metal piping since it is threaded at the ends. Just looking at a couple of the needed parts i gave up when I anticipated that it will cost over 60 bucks and i can get a real one that is lighter and more adjustable 20-40 dollars more. I shouldve looked at pvc since it appears to be cheaper and lighter.


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

You could use heavier duty Black pvc pipe from your local LowePot so you could take it apart. Very good idea though thanks


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Ghetto stand - for some strange reason I like it. Full credit to you.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Don't paint it black, it's easier to see your bike with a white stand! It looks like if you're going to stick with the clamp, it might be better mounting it below the pipe since it looks like it might slip around being mounted on top. Great design and good thinking using PVC piping! 

There's just one serious problem though... it's got no beer holder. That's like building a car without an engine.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Wait you own a Knolly and can't afford a real stand?


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, $40 plus what, 3 hours measuring, cutting and the like?
> 
> So, you have a $4k bike; your place looks nice. Let's assume you make $80k a year.
> 
> ...


I really hate the "what's your time worth argument". Using that logic, it's costs me what $100 to watch a football game or take a couple hour nap or go to a movie or go on a nice ride....

But those are things I like to do you say...well maybe he liked building his bike stand!

He sure seems proud of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i think it kicks ass! keep refining it and coming up with better designs. the money and time spent on stuff like that is money and time well spent. much better than sitting on your couch, eating chips and watching tv.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Tossing a Knolly on your stand is like using a silver spoon with a paper plate. 

Nice stand, admire your ingenuity tho. 

PS: dining room decor incongruous with living room. Bad Feng Shui forthcoming.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

man that thing is ugly as arse.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd duct tape all the metal clamps so they can't scratch the floor.

I wouldn't bother to build one myself but its cool for those that want to.


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

why are there two threads about this same topic?

same pics.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Noelg said:


> I really hate the "what's your time worth argument". Using that logic, it's costs me what $100 to watch a football game or take a couple hour nap or go to a movie or go on a nice ride....
> 
> But those are things I like to do you say...well maybe he liked building his bike stand!
> 
> He sure seems proud of it! :thumbsup:


Yep, I agree. It's a lame argument. If we all worried about what our time was worth we wouldn't have any hobbies or fun projects. My experience has been that a lot of people using that argument usually can't do much of anything for themselves. There is something to be said for learning to work with your hands and use tools. I have saved thousands of dollars over the years on auto/home repairs and maintenance because I struggled through some projects when I was younger. Now I am older with more income and a little less prone to crawl under my truck or spend a lot of time on certain projects, but I know I can if I need to. I still don't let anyone else touch my bikes or skis though. 

Just enjoy the fact that you did it yourself clvlc4door!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Wait you own a Knolly and can't afford a real stand?


:madman:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BumpityBump said:


> Yep, I agree. It's a lame argument. If we all worried about what our time was worth we wouldn't have any hobbies or fun projects. My experience has been that a lot of people using that argument usually can't do much of anything for themselves. There is something to be said for learning to work with your hands and use tools. I have saved thousands of dollars over the years on auto/home repairs and maintenance because I struggled through some projects when I was younger. Now I am older with more income and a little less prone to crawl under my truck or spend a lot of time on certain projects, but I know I can if I need to. I still don't let anyone else touch my bikes or skis though.
> 
> Just enjoy the fact that you did it yourself clvlc4door!


1. LOL @ not being able to do anything myself
2. Fun = utility to some. If fun/building/projects are what you desire, then that negates the $$ aspect. Obviously the OP was $$ conscious and had the time/inclination to go ahead with it.

Really, if you simply apply the time=$$ thing, then I wouldn't have spent 2 hours last night wrenching on my bikes - but I did. Why? Not for saving the $$, but for the solace and fun of it.

I was simply making a point that the OP could have take his $40 and time and come out ahead.

I would have to imagine that he has the $$ to buy a stand, considering he has a Knolly.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

clvlc4door said:


> lol wow welllll maybe I am just crazzy but I really enjoy building things, this seemed easy enough to tackle so I did and it works great. [snip] Pipe cement broke under all the stress so the clamps was my second option


LOL - Yeah, well, um, maybe I'm crazy too - as I like to build things too. You know, like most of my bike wheels, my bikes, my furniture, oh - and my house...

If you use the correct PVC primer and Cement - the joint cannot break - but the adjacent section of pipe can, as where the connectors are glued to the pipes - they are actually bonded / welded and far stronger than just a section of piping.

Anyhow - cool that you went and built something all by yourself. The next one will be TiG welded Ti with custom CNC'ed clamp hardware I bet!


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Very cool stand. I am dying to know what your significant other thought about that though. You should do some mods to it, maybe a tool tray or a small spot light mounted to it so you can see parts clearly @ night in the garage. And some stickers, it needs bike stickers.


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

that's the sexiest bike stand I've ever seen.


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

lol I knew somthing would be said about me owning a knolly and building my own stand hahaha. I love it so it doesnt bother me if yall crack on it its kinda of funny. lol I should post some pics my bike stand for my truck. 

^^oooh a light is a very good idea thanks for idea!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Could you use carbon fiber tubes instead of PVC?.....


----------



## xcmtber (Mar 22, 2006)

*Free foldable bike stand!!*

Free


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Yep, bike show $55 Park stand.....but I guess yours is art!
Second, I hear you there though, years ago I made one out of a welded steel tube, vice grips (rubber dipped ends) and a vice.
KIN


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

get 2 chunks of rope
throw them over the rafters in the garage or basement, or a tree outside
tie the bike to the ropes
2 are used for stability

I build a stand out of metal pipe a while back, the clamp didn't work too well though


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

How come most people put their bike in a repair stand backwards? The drivetrain should face out. But in 20 yrs as a mechanic, I always see this.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

$5 more in parts and 10 minutes with a small drill bit and it could be watering your lawn when not holding your bike which would definitely increase its worth around the house. Or if you have kids it would make a cool summertime yard fountain.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Make a seatpost clamp from a 2" pvc Tee and some neoprene or pipe insulation and get rid of the spring clamp. It'll look better and be somewhat functional. Although it will add another 5 bucks or so to the price tag.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

xcmtber said:


> Free


Haha, crack up... i love the pic of the mat spread out just on its own.


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice stand!
if it works... it WORKS!!
=]


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

peternguyen said:


> Haha, crack up... i love the pic of the mat spread out just on its own.


Yeah, I hope he is kidding...nothing like trying to tune a drivetrain upside down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, I hope he is kidding...nothing like trying to tune a drivetrain upside down.


I have a stand now, but before that I used to work on my bike upside down all the time. Tuning the rear is no problem, adjusting the front derailleur can be a bit of a pain though.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

bvibert said:


> I have a stand now, but before that I used to work on my bike upside down all the time. Tuning the rear is no problem, adjusting the front derailleur can be a bit of a pain though.


Working on your hands and knees while trying to hold tools is a pain.

I would also say that when I was trying to work on my bike upside down, I had more of an intro setup with a bit of chain slack. This slack translated into more chain sag and propensity for it to jump when trying to work on the bike upside down - there is no tension available where you need it when the bike is upside down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Working on your hands and knees while trying to hold tools is a pain.
> 
> I would also say that when I was trying to work on my bike upside down, I had more of an intro setup with a bit of chain slack. This slack translated into more chain sag and propensity for it to jump when trying to work on the bike upside down - there is no tension available where you need it when the bike is upside down.


It's definitely not ideal, but my point was that it can be done without too much hassle. I've never personally had any issues with the chain skipping more or less while upside down, but I guess I could see where that could be an issue.

Now that I have a proper stand it sure is nice to be able to work without hunching over.

Back on the topic of this thread; I ended up buying a stand, but I thought of making my own several times. In the end I wanted a good solid stand with plenty of adjustability, which I decided would be too time consuming to obtain by making my own. I waited until I found a stand I liked on sale at REI, where I had a Christmas gift return credit and a few dividend dollars to go towards it. I got a Ultimate/Feedback stand for only $30 or so out of my pocket so I can't complain.

I think some of the posters were a bit harsh towards the guy though (I realize it's an old thread, but still). It doesn't look like anything that I would ever use, but who am I to tell the guy he's an idiot for making it?


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

ghetto


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Why?*

because it's there. An overworked, overthought, incomplete montrousity. Very cool labor of love!


----------



## cgarolr (Oct 14, 2008)

While I can appreciate a home made tool (and yours is very good), if you are going to spend the money to have an expensive bike with "bling" parts, why would you worry about an extra $60-$100 that a pre-made, "pretty" bike stand would cost?

Forget the "cost of my time" argument. It just doesn't seem like someone who spends that kind of money on a bike would be concerned with a pricey bike stand. Kind of like the guy that buys an expensive car - he COULD work on it himself and save the outrageous fees charged by the dealer, but why would he? If you can afford the expensive "toy" then why be cheap on the other stuff?

I just ride a cheap $400 monocog - saves me the trouble of worrying about bling, etc. If you want to sell that homemade stand, I will give you $35 for it :thumbsup: 

Just my humble $.02.


----------



## threebikes (Aug 27, 2007)

Jeff Foxworthy has that same bike stand. :thumbsup:


----------



## slvr92 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks complicated, but job well done!

I'm going to be making one of these soon.
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Bicycle-Repair-Stand/


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks better than the PVC


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

The OP self-aggrandizing post Title, "I pity the fool..." with its emphasis on $$$ invited many of the negative comments. 

However, regardless of its final practical application, I think most of us would agree that the project process is good for the soul.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't knock it, I usually hang my bike from the roof of my shop on a bungee cord or rope. The cords like used to actually tie big things down are more than enough to hang most bikes from the front of the seat or the handle bars (depending on which end you're working on)


----------



## tenacboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anybody tried the RAD CYCLE EZ FOLD BICYCLE REPAIR STAND. I saw it on ebay this week with a buy it now for $39.00 or best offer and free shipping. It looked pretty good for the price, so I offer him 35.00. I figured I couldn't make one for that price. It came in today. Not too bad. It holds the bike well. and fold up for travel. just wondered if anybody else has tried it and what did they think of it.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

your effort is obvious. however, i pity the fool that cant tilt their bike or adjust it so that the front wheel can touch the ground. i like having the ability to raise and tilt my bike. its those adjustments that really make a well made stand worth it. that stand is fine working on a chain but you take off the stem and the fork slips out.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, $40 plus what, 3 hours measuring, cutting and the like?
> 
> So, you have a $4k bike; your place looks nice. Let's assume you make $80k a year.
> 
> ...


If youre that smart, you should try figuring out how much money YOU wasted just typing and figuring out that post. Cuz it was a waste of time too.

I find it funny that people judge others based on what they do in their spare time. We are all on mtbr WASTING TIME (and/or money)


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

forkboy said:


> I would totally give you a hard time if I didn't have duct-tape holding the front of my car together.





marsh rider said:


> There's just one serious problem though... it's got no beer holder.





TLL said:


> PS: dining room decor incongruous with living room. Bad Feng Shui forthcoming.


hilarious !!!!!

dang, this post is sposed to go to the very bottom. how'd it end up in the middle of this mess? plz forgive this newbie poster boy :blush:


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

to be fair, probably not worth the time you've put in if just for the money. but hey, dyi projects are fun



Hollis said:


> damn...I should've bought a Huffy & made a pvc bike stand :madman:
> *cue's theme from Sanford & Son*


oOOoooOOooOOo sexy brakes. i always loved those 1st gen grimeca rotors


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool deal. 
I built a wall mount unit using 1" galv pipe and flange to mount it to the wall. used a 1 1/4" slip x 1" FPT PVC tee for the clamp. Cut the tee in half, hinged it, mounted a clasp, lined the inside of the tee with an old neoprene mouse pad...Voila! Super cheap wall mount clamp. And all I had to buy was the hinges and clasp.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

this thread is back from the dead.

i'm still lol'ing at hose clamps used to secure PVC. compressional loading is inherently designed OUT of PVC piping, i doubt there is much clamping force holding the pieces together.

to the OP, how is the stand holding up? lol


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Well _of course_ a $100 store bought stand would have made more sense. But you miss the point entirely! Buying one isn't one tenth the fun of making one! Duhhh! Men are genetically engineered to forage for materials at the hardware store to build stuff out of! :idea:


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

civic4door sounds like a newly married guy.

Given the quality of the bike, it sound's more like he wasn't "allowed" to buy a bike stand. If that bike does drop she'll be driving him to buy a better one.

Seriously, other than being super-ghetto, I don't see the point. Maybe this was a joke that we didn't get?

edit: Edison and Einstein also had ideas that didn't work. We may be busting your balls but there are complements in this thread as well.


----------

